# Yamaha Rhino is a HOSS



## smokinbass16 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wanna make a thread to tell everybody how BAAAAAAAD the yamah rhinos are. I have a 660 and its by far, IMO, the best UTV on the market, hands down. For any others who agree, please speak up cause theres this new thing called a razr and personally, its a piece of ************. Post some pics of yall rhinos if yall have any that are tricked out.


----------



## GaMedic36958 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an 08 rhino. You are right, It is a BAD son of a gun! I love that thing. With all the rain we been gettin its the only way in and out of our huntin land. You cant bog that thing down for nothin. I've tried. I am about to order a CDI box for mine to raise the rev limiters. The guy at the yamaha shop said its well worth the 200 bucks.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a rhino the past year and love it too.  Its not as fun as an atv, but its a lot more practical and it's not much wider than an atv either.  I like it a lot better than all the other UTVs


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 2, 2008)

smokinbass16 said:


> I just wanna make a thread to tell everybody how BAAAAAAAD the yamah rhinos are. I have a 660 and its by far, IMO, the best UTV on the market, hands down. For any others who agree, please speak up cause theres this new thing called a razr and personally, its a piece of ************. Post some pics of yall rhinos if yall have any that are tricked out.



ok  youngster , inform us why the rzr is a piece .......


----------



## BowShooter (Jan 3, 2008)

Polaris = Piece of junk.


----------



## smokinbass16 (Jan 3, 2008)

BowShooter said:


> Polaris = Piece of junk.



Thankyou.... that clears things up for that other guy who was wondering what was wrong with polaris


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 4, 2008)

I disagree


----------



## Derek (Jan 4, 2008)

The Ranger will do anything the Rhino will do....

I love mine...


----------



## fountain (Jan 4, 2008)

the razr will haul--u know what.  there is not any other utility vehicle that will stay with it.  i bought my dad a 500 ranger a year ago and he loves it.  my neighbor has a rhino and it too is nice. almost all are created equal now days, just what you do to them afterwards tells the tale.


----------



## lab (Jan 4, 2008)

Rhino gets my vote.


----------



## BowShooter (Jan 4, 2008)

But the polaris are belt driven.  SO they burn them up.


----------



## fountain (Jan 4, 2008)

not if you use your noggin.  when you are stuck you are stuck--that's the bottom line.


----------



## dakota19652 (Jan 4, 2008)

smokinbass16 said:


> Thankyou.... that clears things up for that other guy who was wondering what was wrong with polaris


If you want a toy buy a rhino if you want a work horse that will haul 1200 lbs of seed or fert to some of the most remote places on your property better get a ranger or you will be very disapointed in your badddddd machine,if you don't beleive me i'll give you some phone #s of people who have gotten rid of there toys.


----------



## smokinbass16 (Jan 4, 2008)

now the ranger is nice too, i didnt say it wasnt.


----------



## BowShooter (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya the ranger us farm work


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 4, 2008)

Rhino , is also belt driven , i have one


----------



## GaMedic36958 (Jan 7, 2008)

My Rhino is belt driven. I have out pulled and out ran arctic cat's Rangers and a honda rincon. Its all in what aftermarket parts up put on it and how much money you sink in it!!!!! I dont have a problem with any of them i just wanted the best looking one so i got a Rhino


----------



## rhino4x4 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have a rhino, i love it. i can haul seed, fert, spreader and pull my harrow behind with no problem. even crossed a wet weather pond after several inches of rain hauling deer in the back. the rhino is as tough as any utv i have seen. makes easy work of getting rid of unwanted landscape around the house.


----------



## stravis (Jan 15, 2008)

Do ya'll use the Rhino's and the like for hunting or just work? 

This is why I ask. I have a yamaha pro hauler that I use around our horse farm (about 20-25 horses depending on the time of year). I love the thing, but will likely get something bigger next time. I've always thought that would be a rhino 660 when I did upgrade, but recently I drove a rhino (not sure what sized engine or if it had any mods) and the thing was LOUD. At least compared to my pro hauler it was. I had been thinking that when I upgrade that I would use the new one for both work and hunting. After driving the rhino, I started thinking that I should keep the pro hauler for work and get an electric for hunting. 

What do you use yours for?


----------



## d-a (Jan 15, 2008)

Derek said:


> The Ranger will do anything the Rhino will do....
> 
> I love mine...




with 3 people and half a ton of fertilizer and seed.

d-a


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont care for any of them that have the plastic bed. Over time they cant last.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Jan 30, 2008)

Your Polaris isnt as bad as this though. This is a Rhino I would like to own.


http://www.darksidefabrications.com/Galleries/Movies/RhinoR1Engine.htm


----------



## Cwill15 (Jan 30, 2008)

The UTV in my avatar has always done everything i've asked from it.


----------



## ccbiggz (Mar 8, 2008)

Big Jeep Wrangler said:


> Your Polaris isnt as bad as this though. This is a Rhino I would like to own.
> 
> 
> http://www.darksidefabrications.com/Galleries/Movies/RhinoR1Engine.htm



That's just mean........

Is that the stock engine modified or is an FZR engine or something like that?


----------



## Reelcool (Mar 8, 2008)

I will say I like the rhinos lol. Mine was nice while I had it just not a woods play toy.. But I tried to make it one.. it didn't work out the way I wanted to but it looked bada**..to me


----------



## Reelcool (Mar 8, 2008)

It was a great nightly dirt road machine lol


----------



## Reelcool (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats a R1 motor in that Rhino CCBIGZ it would do 120MPH very fast


----------



## GSUJake (Mar 9, 2008)

I like my Kubota RTV 900 Ducks Unlimited Edition  Talk about a tank!


----------



## ccbiggz (Mar 10, 2008)

Reelcool said:


> Thats a R1 motor in that Rhino CCBIGZ it would do 120MPH very fast



120 MPH! Insane, but I'd bet it's fun!


----------



## buckmanmike (Mar 11, 2008)

That rhino with a 120mph engine in it..... I bet it would suck when you need that low rpm torque, which would be where I would use it the most if I had one. You can't run in the trees at 120mph, or not for long.


----------



## gpigate (Mar 11, 2008)

I still cant figure out why people want to haul butt in these things.   I use mine around the neighborhood and to get deer out.  If I want to do 70mph I get in a car.  If I want to go where I could care less about scratches and blood I get in my mule.  

I have the 610 mule and my dad has the rhino 660.  You can get both stuck in a skinny minute.  He goes a LOT faster than I do and his is a good bit louder than mine.  I prefer mine because it cost me 5k less.


----------



## Reelcool (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea I would honestly say the rhinos cost just a little to much..


----------



## MERCing (Mar 16, 2008)

The Rhino's are cool and handy to have around.
That's what I bought because it fit my needs better but the Polaris Ranger is probably a better _work_ UTV. 
The Rhino is smaller, narrower and more manueverable which was more important to me because I _trail ride_ more than I use it to work with but it won't haul as much as the Ranger.


----------



## Reelcool (Mar 18, 2008)

clean looking rhino MERC


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 21, 2008)

BowShooter said:


> But the polaris are belt driven.  SO they burn them up.



You obviously have no ideal, of what you are spouting out of your pie hole, I have had one and will promise you they are awesome, had mine in flood waters nearly up to the seat, with 4 grown men and a boy, 4 guns, 3 hogs, one of wich weighed 200 lbs, down at Walkinshaw a few years back and it never slipped, but thank you for not knowing what you are talking about. By the wau it was rode in water and mud all weekend down there and at several other places including Tellico and never slipped.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 21, 2008)

BowShooter said:


> But the polaris are belt driven.  SO they burn them up.



You obviously have no ideal, of what you are spouting out of your pie hole, I have had one and will promise you they are awesome, had mine in flood waters nearly up to the seat, with 4 grown men and a boy, 4 guns, 3 hogs, one of wich weighed 200 lbs, down at Walkinshaw a few years back and it never slipped, but thank you for not knowing what you are talking about. By the wau it was rode in water and mud all weekend down there and at several other places including Tellico and never slipped.


----------

